# southwest ohio bass club s?



## glock23 (Aug 3, 2011)

im 24 with a bout and trying to get into the bass clubs tournament trying to find out how i should go about this trying to get in some how. the only problem is finding a partner.. any help or advice is better than none


----------



## glock23 (Aug 3, 2011)

dont every one hurry to respond :flag:


----------



## glock23 (Aug 3, 2011)

No clubs in sw ohio?


----------



## timjr (Jul 23, 2009)

Where are you located?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## glock23 (Aug 3, 2011)

cincinnati.. Fish eatfork n iknow about the tuseday nighter but just trying to see howabout getting in them n fanding a partner


----------



## RAT540 (Apr 18, 2010)

GLOCK,
CHECK OUT ohiobass.org, go to clubs. your in region 5
or ohiobassangler.com
hope this helps


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

Also check OBFN Warren Co. Bassmasters and Cincinati Bass are both right there


----------



## glock23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for helping


----------



## Ddjfish (Dec 9, 2010)

Check out the NBAA atwww.sobc-nbaa.com


----------

